# Found boat on Craigslist



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Another found boat on Craigslist: Found! Kayak Have you lost yours in the river lately

email this posting to a friend​*Found! Kayak Have you lost yours in the river lately*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-05-08, 2:34AM MDT


I found a kayak in a river here in the Denver area. If you have lost one Email me the description of and where you lost it, if it matches you can have it Back. 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 326607737


----------

